# Where to shoot in Ogden?



## Shinkers (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello,

I've been shooting traditional archery off and on for the last several years. Lately I've been more focused on it, and was looking to possibly start shooting competitively.

Are there any indoor venues or leagues around Ogden?

Thanks.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

I began archery a couple months ago and would go to edge archery in Roy but it closed right around Christmas time. Closest place I know of to shoot competition or not is Wild Arrow or Bingham Archery in Brigham City. Bingham seems to be a challenge to get a hold of though.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I think EDGE archery does some competition shooting. they are on Midland Dr. just off 1900 W.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

muleydeermaniac said:


> I think EDGE archery does some competition shooting. they are on Midland Dr. just off 1900 W.


Edge is closed. 110% positive.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Well crap! I was in there in September. They were great guys to work with.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Well crap! I was in there in September. They were great guys to work with.


Yep they had discount everything in shop They also closed in Logan. From what I know it was from building lease disagreements.

life moves on


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone shot the outdoor range at Fort B yet?


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Has anyone shot the outdoor range at Fort B yet?


No targets are out. I assume because of winter.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wild Arrow in Centerville.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I called Weber County about their outdoor range last week.
They told me that as soon as things dry out the range will open.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

The shop in Logan Top of Utah archery is back opened. Just a few hundred yards east of the old place.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Fort B is now open. Rangefinder says different than what is posted. Have fun.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

3D or bag targets?
Bag targets are up at Willard Bay south marina.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Bags. Some can be flipped to show pictures of vitals, some just targets.


----------

